# Baby Huntsmans



## someday (May 13, 2013)

WooHoo! The baby's broke free.


----------



## shabbyy (May 13, 2013)

Well...That's enough internet for today.


----------



## someday (May 13, 2013)

Sabohan said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 289754


 Attachment didn't work.


----------



## shabbyy (May 13, 2013)

Attachment was a GIF. That's probably why...


----------



## disintegratus (May 13, 2013)

They're adorable!! I want to squish them, but not in a deadly to spiders way


----------



## someday (May 13, 2013)

Haha.. ok :?


----------



## someday (May 15, 2013)

Does Anybody know when i should separate them all into single containers?
They have been out of the sac for about 2-4 days now.


----------



## disintegratus (May 15, 2013)

someday said:


> Haha.. ok :?



I assume that was aimed at me  They're cute and squishable because they're babies, and baby things (that aren't people) are adorable , but squishing is generally very bad for spiders...


----------



## someday (May 15, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> I assume that was aimed at me  They're cute and squishable because they're babies, and baby things (that aren't people) are adorable , but squishing is generally very bad for spiders...


 I know.
I removed 1 from the tub seeing he left the nest very small, camera started playing up just after i got him off the bark. 
Try and spot him not difficult.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (May 15, 2013)

cool


----------



## sharky (May 15, 2013)

Oh, so jealous! They are adorable ^.^ 

(I spotted him!!!!!! )


----------



## Bananapeel (May 15, 2013)

What type of huntsman mate? 

Lol took me so long to find that spider it wasn't funny. Even after you said not difficult! 

I love huntsmen soo much!!! I just can't find any!


----------



## someday (May 15, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> What type of huntsman mate?
> 
> Lol took me so long to find that spider it wasn't funny. Even after you said not difficult!
> 
> I love huntsmen soo much!!! I just can't find any!



Haha thanks i was thinking it was too easy seeing i took the shot anyway.
Not too sure on the type i think shes on the Holconia side. Here is a crappy pic of her before she laid. Its The only pic i really have of her.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 15, 2013)

Yup. I'd say holconia. The pattern and colouring. And neosparassus apparently have greenish offspring usually. And doesn't look anything like a Delena Cancerides.

best of luck with the little ones!!! Too cute!


----------



## someday (May 15, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Yup. I'd say holconia. The pattern and colouring. And neosparassus apparently have greenish offspring usually. And doesn't look anything like a Delena Cancerides.
> 
> best of luck with the little ones!!! Too cute!


Would you like some babys if your not too far? ive got a good 15-20 of them that i can see and im not planning on keeping that many.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 22, 2013)

Sorry I didn't realise you had posted :/

thanks heaps for the offer but I'm actually alright at the moment As I have 5 other spiders and some large amount more as I had some break free from their sac about a month ago. 

Anyway, thanks very much but regretfully I'll have to pass the offer  
but very kind of you to offer so cheers.


----------



## BIGBANG (May 22, 2013)

i have found ATLAS fly spray from aldi seems to help with excess spiders you dont wanna keep, although they do like about the right size for my frogs they would make lovely companions.....


----------



## someday (Jul 16, 2013)

Some updated pics from today.
gone from about 40 to 6 think Mummy got a bit hungry.
Baby's






Mummy


Another huntsman just for the fun, Is a male.


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome, do you breed these guys and if so how many species?


----------



## Paintbrushturkey (Jul 16, 2013)

Heteropoda jugulans or are those H. cervina, i can't tell?
got any Neosparassus diana?


----------



## someday (Jul 16, 2013)

Paintbrushturkey said:


> Heteropoda jugulans or are those H. cervina, i can't tell?





Paintbrushturkey said:


> got any Neosparassus diana?


I did keep a couple others but let them go because i didnt like the look of the red.

she put up a fight the mealworm nealy split pulling her out.



If im not mistaken i thought she was Holconia Sp. 
​

and ive never id this 1, was just planning on breeding with him.




nickg said:


> Awesome, do you breed these guys and if so how many species?


 nah i dont breed i plan to


----------

